# CE online?



## Valak (Feb 2, 2017)

Credited online CE recommendations? Need to get pretty much all requirements within the next 2 months.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 2, 2017)

Remember there's a limit for registry about pre recorded CE hours. You need live distance learning content

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Valak (Feb 2, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Remember there's a limit for registry about pre recorded CE hours. You need live distance learning content
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Does a credible source offer that? First time renewing cert.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 2, 2017)

There are several sources that offer virtual instructor led education. Google NREMT refresher online. It shoukd be approved F5 content.


----------



## captaindepth (Feb 2, 2017)

" A maximum of 10 hours can be applied from Distributive Education (online, CECBEMS F3, video, or magazine based) towards this section* and must be state or CECBEMS approved"

* Refresher hours section (48 hours).

72 total hours of continuing education is required certify.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 2, 2017)

captaindepth said:


> " A maximum of 10 hours can be applied from Distributive Education (online, CECBEMS F3, video, or magazine based) towards this section* and must be state or CECBEMS approved"
> 
> * Refresher hours section (48 hours).
> 
> 72 total hours of continuing education is required certify.



Remember, there ARE fully online F5 options for a refresher. Do your research.


----------



## Valak (Feb 2, 2017)

Pardon my ignorance; I'm in a state that doesn't require national. Just keeping it in case. 

How many hours of live CE is required and under what categories?

Also, what is typically put under "individual" CE?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 2, 2017)

Valak said:


> Pardon my ignorance; I'm in a state that doesn't require national. Just keeping it in case.
> 
> How many hours of live CE is required and under what categories?
> 
> Also, what is typically put under "individual" CE?



It's all right here. https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/document/emt-recert


----------



## medicdan (Feb 2, 2017)

@Valak You should clarify-- are you in a state that is participating in the NCCP?
https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/states/state-ems-agencies
https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/document/nccp

You referred to the "individual" category, which is a component of the NCCP, Note, the NCCP does not have a "refresher" component, but NCCR. 

You should closely review your state EMS office's website-- for specific information about what classes are required, if you may take online (distance) education, and what providers are approved.


----------



## Valak (Feb 3, 2017)

Still looking for credible online CE recommendations.


----------



## Valak (Feb 3, 2017)

medicdan said:


> @Valak You should clarify-- are you in a state that is participating in the NCCP?
> 
> You referred to the "individual" category, which is a component of the NCCP, Note, the NCCP does not have a "refresher" component, but NCCR.
> 
> You should closely review your state EMS office's website-- for specific information about what classes are required, if you may take online (distance) education, and what providers are approved.



Says my state is "active" with NCCP. 

All I know is my NREMT profile has 3 categories for me to fill in with my CE. Local, individual, and national. And I still can't find an answer about how many live hours and for what categories I need.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 3, 2017)

http://bfy.tw/9sEC


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2017)

Valak said:


> Says my state is "active" with NCCP.
> 
> All I know is my NREMT profile has 3 categories for me to fill in with my CE. Local, individual, and national. And I still can't find an answer about how many live hours and for what categories I need.




Did you even read this? https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/document/emt-recert

National: 20 hours, with the breakdown listed. Local: 10 hours with local guidelines and 10 hours of individual. 

Jeebus man. Do you need us to fill out the form for you too?


----------



## Valak (Feb 3, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Did you even read this? https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/document/emt-recert
> 
> National: 20 hours, with the breakdown listed. Local: 10 hours with local guidelines and 10 hours of individual.
> 
> Jeebus man. Do you need us to fill out the form for you too?



Did you even read my post?

Someone mentioned you need LIVE training hours.


----------



## Valak (Feb 3, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> http://bfy.tw/9sEC



Super helpful. Asking for personal recommendations is not asking for google. 

There are hundreds of shady websites that offer CE. Just like the ones that say they'll renew your BLS and send you some non-AHA cert.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2017)

Valak said:


> Did you even read my post?
> 
> Someone mentioned you need LIVE training hours.




*Again. Look at the link.* For example, in the 20 hours of national content, "_7 hours of *distributive education * may be applied in this category." _That means 13 hours of content have to be live or F1, F2 or F5.

F1 = One time, live event, such as going to a Conference
F2 = Live event taught multiple times, such as in-person instruction (ACLS, or a CE class)
F3 (Distributive) = Any site that offers CE online or distributed learning via video or CD or print.
F5 = Virtual Instructor (online streaming) class


----------



## Valak (Feb 3, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> *Again. Look at the link.* For example, in the 20 hours of national content, "_7 hours of *distributive education * may be applied in this category." _That means 13 hours of content have to be live or F1, F2 or F5.
> 
> F1 = One time, live event, such as going to a Conference
> F2 = Live event taught multiple times, such as in-person instruction (ACLS, or a CE class)
> ...



Thanks, sugar


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2017)

Valak said:


> Thanks, sugar




Glad I was able to help you figure this simple task out.


----------



## Valak (Feb 6, 2017)

So I'm trying to get my 10 hours of online and I can't find a CE site that offers courses in the overly specific categories for national: tourniquets, "role of research," "culture of safety," etc. 

This is a pain in the ***.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 8, 2017)

CAPCE (formerly CECBEMS) is the major CME accrediting body for EMS accepted by the NREMT and most states. You can find all accredited CME (both online and in person) on their website http://capce.org/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 8, 2017)

Valak said:


> So I'm trying to get my 10 hours of online and I can't find a CE site that offers courses in the overly specific categories for national: tourniquets, "role of research," "culture of safety," etc.
> 
> This is a pain in the ***.



Who's your training officer? They should have tons of answers for you. Also, an online paramedic refresher will do the whole thing for you.


----------



## medicgirl12 (Feb 23, 2017)

You can register for 12 online credits of CE. They must be CAPCE accredited.


----------



## firefighter5678 (Mar 24, 2017)

Valak said:


> Credited online CE recommendations? Need to get pretty much all requirements within the next 2 months.


I'm late to the post, but I saw on Facebook this company is offering 5 free of CAPCE accredited CE hours.
https://www.facebook.com/EMTprepcom-112400242156027/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------

